# Lib Tech Orca 2020 or 2021? Wich bindings?



## TB16 (Sep 22, 2020)

HI guys, 

i would like if some of you could tell your experience with the Orca. 

I am from Germany, so most of the times i'm riding in Austria. If possible in powder, but also on the groomers. Itdepends on the conditions. I'm about to buy an Orca and i'm not sure if there is any significant difference between the 2020 and 2021 model. 
I like the 2020 Design more and there is a discount on it. 

Something about me
Height: 6,2
Weight: 200 lbs
Shoe Size: 11 1/2
Experience: 20 years Snowboarding

Would you recommend the 2020 or 2021 Model?
Wich bindings do you like the most on the orca?

Look forward to your reply!
Tobi


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

pretty sure they upgraded some tech on the 2021 with regards to the _Horsepower (HP) Construction_


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

People will probably bring up the 2021 has horsepower construction so it’s lighter and better but my 2020 says it has it on the label. So the difference is graphics and $50 price difference from what I can tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Buzzdog said:


> People will probably bring up the 2021 has horsepower construction so it’s lighter and better but my 2020 says it has it on the label. So the difference is graphics and $50 price difference from what I can tell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


interesting


----------



## JeffDahMoose776 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just buy both and sell the one you don’t like, easy money, cus you known the insane resale price of the orca


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Get the Rome Katana bindings. As for horsepower construction, I'm just convinced that they want to produce more boards due to popularity and it's cheaper for them to use more paulownia wood in the core.



Buzzdog said:


> People will probably bring up the 2021 has horsepower construction so it’s lighter and better but my 2020 says it has it on the label. So the difference is graphics and $50 price difference from what I can tell.


I got the Evil edition of the Orca at the end of last season and just noticed that mine also says Horsepower Construction.


----------



## TB16 (Sep 22, 2020)

The 2020 Orca is on sale here for 450€. 
The 2021 is 650€. I don't think there is that much difference... 
I would buy it with 159 cm, that should be a good deal for my height of 192 cm. What do you think?

I had a look at the Malavita or Burton X bindings. But not sure.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Weight is the factor on board length not height.


----------



## TB16 (Sep 22, 2020)

I guess it’s a little of both. Would love to see you 192 heigh shredding on a 140 board  
Weight should be fine with 150+ on the homepage


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

TB16 said:


> The 2020 Orca is on sale here for 450€.
> The 2021 is 650€. I don't think there is that much difference...
> I would buy it with 159 cm, that should be a good deal for my height of 192 cm. What do you think?
> 
> I had a look at the Malavita or Burton X bindings. But not sure.


I have the Malavita, paired with the Orca. it is a great setup.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

I second Rome Katana bindings for Orca. Comfortable, great response toe to heel and good amount of lateral flex.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

You can slap the Katanas on any board from 3 up to 8/10 flex and be happy. I’ve ridden mine on very stiff Amplids and while that might be not optimal, they still power them good enough.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

I been riding twin tips, and twin tip directionals, "all mountain boards" since day 1. Then about 10 years ago I started getting into the back country either by foot, snow machine, cat or heli, and quickly upgraded to a Fish. Going from a twin tip to a fish or a direction powder board was HUGE. For years I was super happy with a Round Nose Fish, Burton Fish, or GNU Swallow Tail Carver as my Pow board, and a Skate Banana or TRice Pro for my twin tip. Then Lib Tech made the Orca, all I can say is it is exactly that. It is a Mutha F$cking killer whale in the powder. The most aggressive pow board I have riden. So much fun, rips so hard, just the best absolute best, can really press down a deep pow run like it was piste.

With that said, I haven't riden a lift now for 3 seasons. Since Epic and Ikon bought up all the ski resorts and ruined them I gave up and stick to the back country, so I got no idea how it performs on piste. My guess is it rips it.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh and, as much as I hate Burton, Cartels are hands down my fav binding out.


----------



## TB16 (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks @all for ur support. 
After getting all the information i decided to order the Orca 2020 with some Burton Genesis bindings. I will get it until end of this week and i'm really happy with it. 

I took the Orca 159 cause of my weight of 200 lbs and shoe size 11,5. 

I choose the Genesis over the Malavita cause i'm no freestyler and the Genesis should be the better all mountain binding and i already had one. 
I don't took the Rome Kantana cause i read a lot about some material issues, some guys had problems with the quality. 
Until last minutes the Union Falcor and Union Force were in the hunt, but i dont have any experience with Union so far and had no problems with my Burton Cartels EST on the Custom - so it was a no risk choice. 
The Bent Metal Axtion or Transfer are on my list for the future. 

I really like the colour combination of the Genesis with the Orca - it should look pretty dope. 

If someone has any questions just ask


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Post pics with bindings mounted! Should look sick.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice setup!


----------



## TB16 (Sep 22, 2020)

Ok here are some pics. Looks amazing. only minus, I think the Genesis is a little heavy


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

TB16 said:


> Ok here are some pics. Looks amazing. only minus, I think the Genesis is a little heavy
> 
> View attachment 154995
> View attachment 154996
> View attachment 154997


Yeah I thought they were heavy also, haven’t weighed them but compared to the K2 Lien ATs and the Ride LTD bindings I have they feel much heavier.
Nice set-up, enjoy


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

TB16 said:


> Ok here are some pics. Looks amazing. only minus, I think the Genesis is a little heavy
> 
> View attachment 154995
> View attachment 154996
> View attachment 154997


Interesting, that you find them heavy. I got the exact same bindings, I dont think that they are that heavy though.


----------



## TB16 (Sep 22, 2020)

I haven’t rode it yet. It was just my feeling when I grab the board after installing the bindings. 
there are probably a lot lighter options out there, but light isn’t everything nor the best. 
have you tried them already?


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Yeah your right. Yeah i used them alot last season. they are great for pow and they feel surfy and comfy.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget to post after you get her out into the open Pow!!!

Free Willy


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

When you getting it out into the pow?

Free Willy


----------



## TB16 (Sep 22, 2020)

Dude it’s hard to get into some fresh pow these days. I can’t cross the border to Austria because of COVID. I have to go in quarantine for two weeks when i’m back. Germany actually doesn’t even have snow. 
so this Beauty looks at me every day and wants to get shredded. I hope they fix the COVID numbers or find a way to make it safe and I can get a look in December.

how is snow and snowboarding going in the states?


----------



## HuskyRider (8 mo ago)

TB16 said:


> Dude it’s hard to get into some fresh pow these days. I can’t cross the border to Austria because of COVID. I have to go in quarantine for two weeks when i’m back. Germany actually doesn’t even have snow.
> so this Beauty looks at me every day and wants to get shredded. I hope they fix the COVID numbers or find a way to make it safe and I can get a look in December.
> 
> how is snow and snowboarding going in the states?


Hope you have been able to get out there since this post! Just curious how that 159 did for you. I am 250+ lbs and ride the 159 2021. i kno the thread said the HP construction was already snuck in there but i was torn between the 159 and 162 and soooo glad i sized way down. its sooo nimble and carvey yet still handles ice and chunder on steeps. just curious. cheers!


----------

